# iPad on sale April 3, 2010 in US



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Apple today announced that its magical and revolutionary iPad will be available in the US on Saturday, April 3, for Wi-Fi models and in late April for Wi-Fi + 3G models. In addition, all models of iPad will be available in Australia, Canada, France, Germany, Italy, Japan, Spain, Switzerland and the UK in late April.

Beginning a week from today, on March 12, US customers can pre-order both Wi-Fi and Wi-Fi + 3G models from Apple's online store (Apple) or reserve a Wi-Fi model to pick up on Saturday, April 3, at an Apple retail store. models including the 3G and Wifi will be available in Canada late April.


----------



## palm0014 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Border*

Time to run for the border!!!


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Oooooo! My brother is living and working in Boston for the year. I wonder if he could throw a couple on his card, have them shipped to his place and then send to me!? 

Let the scheming begin....


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

For those that did this with the iPhone do you know when Apple charges your credit card?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I wonder how long until we see them in the Refurb store?

(I m u s t resist early purchase..


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Blerg. Sucks that we have to wait a month. Perhaps all those rumours about the production glitches limiting early availability may be true. :S


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

psxp said:


> I wonder how long until we see them in the Refurb store?
> 
> (I m u s t resist early purchase..


Agreed. These look like broken screens galore! Let the dropping of boxes begin!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Andrew Pratt said:


> For those that did this with the iPhone do you know when Apple charges your credit card?


Yeah, remember the big stink people made when Apple would not accept cash payment for the original iPhone? People wanted to buy several on launch day anticipating shortages and wanted to flip them on eBay for astronomical prices. I wonder if that'll happen again.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> People wanted to buy several on launch day anticipating shortages and wanted to flip them on eBay for astronomical prices. I wonder if that'll happen again.


Probably. I wouldn't expect they'll have enough of these at launch to meet the demand.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

The good thing about this announcement is that we'll get all models at the same time. Now I don't have to make a decision about getting one ASAP or waiting a couple of months for 3G. 

I'll probably get the 3G model without a plan. I'll have the option of activating it if I find that I need it. I wonder what the data plans are going to look like?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Apparently the delay in first shipment for the US was to allow extra time for Apple to get the OS shipping ready and not due to production bottlenecks.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The Apple Canada iPad page had been updated.

Now reflecting the "Coming Late April" shipping date - as well, as removing the "Pricing" page. Interestingly when you click on the "Pricing" link at the bottom of the Tech Specs page, it just bumps you back to the main iPad page.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

It appears that at the moment, many aren't getting the "magical and revolutionary" thing. Today's CNN Quick Vote...


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Ill be in the US from Apr 12th through the 17th maybe if there aren't any takers I an grab one on sale


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

ScanMan said:


> It appears that at the moment, many aren't getting the "magical and revolutionary" thing. Today's CNN Quick Vote...


9% is not a bad introduction rate given the demographic of the average CNN poll filler-outer ... if the question was "Are you going to buy a netbook?" the figure would have likely been lower...


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Wouldn't CNN be the kind of site you'd want to see on an iPad? According to this quickie poll of viewers, 91% don't care if they do. That's OK?! 

Not sure what your netbook musings mean. Could you clarify your take on what CNN readers would think about owning one. Do they already own one? Is the category flat? Why would you suspect there's little interest in ownership? Not being argumentative...just curious.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Blerg. Sucks that we have to wait a month. Perhaps all those rumours about the production glitches limiting early availability may be true. :S


According to Tom Brokaw, 90% of Canadians live within two hours of the US border. 

But the good news here is that although we have to wait LESS than a month ("available in Canada in late April"), we get both models, so the people who wanted a 3G one get it at the same time as anyone else on the planet (minus Stephen Colbert, of course).


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ScanMan said:


> Wouldn't CNN be the kind of site you'd want to see on an iPad? According to this quickie poll of viewers, 91% don't care if they do. That's OK?


Actually, it's terrific.

I don't know if CNN did a similar poll for the iPhone prior to ITS introduction, but had they done so it certainly would have gotten a *far* smaller result. Smartphones were barely on the radar of "consumers" way back in, um, 2007.

And do I **really** need to remind you how long it took the iPod to take over the world? Apparently I do:










Any "poll" (and the CNN poll is OF COURSE non-scientific) taken about a product (be it the iPad or the Zune!) *before* its actually released is utterly worthless -- sales of electronic gadgets rise on *word of mouth* and *actual trial,* not spec sheets.

But if we DID take the poll as valid (as you seem to), 160,000 people is a HUGE sample from which we can extrapolate, and indicates that roughly 9% of Americans are saying they WILL buy an iPad. That's 30 million people.

By YOUR reasoning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

ScanMan said:


> Wouldn't CNN be the kind of site you'd want to see on an iPad? According to this quickie poll of viewers, 91% don't care if they do. That's OK?!
> 
> Not sure what your netbook musings mean. Could you clarify your take on what CNN readers would think about owning one. Do they already own one? Is the category flat? Why would you suspect there's little interest in ownership? Not being argumentative...just curious.


It's just the demographic they are polling. How many are windows users vs. mac users? How many own an iPhone? How many even own a cell phone? How many who answered that poll know what an iPad is (beyond "that new apple thingy that's like a big phone" -- it has gotten tons of hype, but don't kid yourself ... I know a lot of people that love CNN that are, how shall we say it, not "hip" to the currently technology in the slightest bit).

As for the netbook mention it was just an attempt at targeting a similar costing piece of technology, but not a great analogy -- I'd be more curious to see the results of that poll after the iPad has been released.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Plus the fact that no one has actually had a chance to play with one, feel one, see one and see how it works for themselves. Until that happens and the iPad is explained as to what it can and will do, most people wouldn't say that they PLAN to buy one, yet.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ScanMan said:


> It appears that at the moment, many aren't getting the "magical and revolutionary" thing. Today's CNN Quick Vote...


Polls such as those usually involve participation by people with a strong feeling on the matter or who are interested in the outcome. The desire to buy something is generally a much stronger motivator to participate in an opt-in poll, than telling someone you're not going to do it (with a few exceptions here at EhMac).


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

If I can confirm bluetooth tethering on the wifi version I'll order one delivered to the Apple Store in Syracuse N.Y., drive down and bring it back. I understand tethering on the unit is controversial.


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

What's "tethering"?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

enon: Google. It's your friend!

jimbotelecom: with technology its unwise to never say never, but Jobs has already weighed in on this: you can't do it.

My guess, however, would be that devices such as the Mifi box will make what you want to do possible (subject, of course, to carrier restrictions).


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

enon said:


> What's "tethering"?


tethering


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Chas m:

I'm sceptical of the validity of Job's "No" email. Time will tell of course.
Yes mifi is an option, it's very popular in Ottawa, the vendors can't keep the units in stock. My problem here is that you have to spend more money when the technology of the Ipad already solves the need.

It's a shame because many will resort to hacking their Ipads in order to tether.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I find it interesting that they won't ship it to people in the US. When you pre order you're reserving the right to walk down to your local US Apple store and pick it up. Another little detail in Apple's effort to control the release of their products.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

iheartmac said:


> I find it interesting that they won't ship it to people in the US. When you pre order you're reserving the right to walk down to your local US Apple store and pick it up. Another little detail in Apple's effort to control the release of their products.


They'll ship it to people in the U.S. It's just that they have the option of reserving one to be picked up in a store instead.


----------

